# For those who believe in God...do miscarried babies go to Heaven?



## LostTwins

My partner and I are both very strong Christians and I am wondering if you believe babies who are miscarried go to Heaven? We get through each day by believing our little Gabriella and Elliott are little Angels who are never far away, but what do you think? 

I had a person say today that a baby has no soul until he or she breathes air and thus a baby miscarried cannot go to Heaven. 

I don't mean to offend anyone by asking this question so please don't take it that way. I just wanted to understand more than I do at this moment. My partners father is a minister so I will likely ask him when we have dinner on Sunday, but I wanted to know if other Mommies find comfort or believe that their babies are waiting for them...


----------



## heathera1985

I lost my own twins (identical boys) in 07 and I wondered this myself. It bothered me to know in my own heart they were my boys but to other people they were just another" fetus" that wasent meant to be. That's what bothered me the most when people referred to them as "fetus's"...its odd how small things like that bother us..but you know the thing that made me feel better was this...after lots of thought I concluded that if god chose to give me my boys then obviously they went back to god when he chose to take them back. Babies do not need to breath air to have a soul. They have a soul the minute their mommy and daddy create them. Its hard I know. Its hard to imagine why god would give you such gifts just to take them back. And we may never know those answers. Right now your grieving as you should be. Scream, yell, cry. Do what you have to do. But honey don't turn your back on god. I'm sure right now your babies are up there safe and sound playing with the rest of our angels. I am so sorry this happend to you. But I promise time will help you heal. I won't lie to you..there's still days I struggle. And you will too. But I promise it will get better. Hugs and again I am so truely sorry for your loss.


----------



## RaeEW89

Ive been taught that as soon as the blood enters into the babies body it is considered alive, the bible says that the soul is in the blood. So at 9-12 days past conception(which is when blood enters a baby) it is considered alive with a soul, so why wouldnt God let a beautiful perfect baby into heaven? They havent even had the chance to sin or do anything wrong, so I believe that they do go to heaven I hope so after all of my losses(4)


----------



## rachelrhin0

I say YES! They DO go to heaven! I delivered my baby girl Hannah at 32 weeks. She was a stillborn and never took a breath. I believe that she will be in heaven. I actually would like to believe that those who had MC will be pregnant with those babies in heaven. I hope that those who lose babies will get to raise them in heaven too. I know it may sound far fetched but it's what I would like to think. :)


----------



## coccyx

I do not believe in a god as such, but do hope that the souls are somewhere and at peace.


----------



## rachelrhin0

Coccyx, of topic but why is your SN coccyx?


----------



## lauraperrysan

I not sure what to believe, I'd like to believe the soul lives on however my 4 m/c's were very early (4 - 6 weeks). I was told by a medium that every pregnancy after a loss is the same babies soul until the pregnancy is successful. 
I like to belive both!! 
xxxx


----------



## cocochannel

oh losttwins i am so sorry you are experiencing this i have spoken to you before you may remember i to lost twins and i do believe that your little souls are playing with mine somewhere safe were they are being loved until i can join them some day. What a cruel thing to say to someone. 
I so agree with heatera1985 that we were given our babies by god and for what ever reason they have returned to him.

Lauraperrysan i was not sure about mediums but i to saw one with a friend who was desperate to try it! when we arrived (it was in a different part of the country so we had never met and she did not know my name) the lady opened the door and after she had made a drink she looked at me and said right who is the one with three children (my friend had triplets) i pointed to my friend , she looked at my friend and shook her head then she looked at me again and said its you, you have one earth child and to heaven children! i had just had my second miscarriage!!! it was still very raw and she said but your not ready for this, but you need to know they are fine and are with silvia (my nana!!!) i have another really strange experience which i wont go in to cus it makes me cry!!
So do not loose faith they are up there and often nearer to us than you think. Im sending you loads of love and god bless xxxx


----------



## leaz30

I met a woman who has NO children and has had seven miscarriages. I asked her how she did it - how did she go on time after time and make it through? (One m/c was even as late as 24 weeks)
She said this: "Our purpose in life is to raise souls for God's kingdom. I am so blessed to have give Him seven perfect little souls who never had to endure the trials and tribulations of this earth. They all went straight to Heaven to be with Him."
Hearing her say that has given me a new perspective and has helped my grief SO much. 
I am a Christian, and I truly believe in heaven. And I believe that God Himself has held each and every one of our babies in His hands. 
I recently asked God that since I couldn't hold my daughter on my lap and tell her abut Him, could he please hold her on HIS lap and tell her about me?
I know He's taking care of them all. You'll see your baby again someday.


----------



## marie-louise

This thread has made me tear up! I believe that of course our babies are in heaven, They are perfect little souls from conception and they were lost to us because there were reasons why they weren't ready for this earth. It is all about faith in my opinion, I believe they are in heaven so therefore, they are!


----------



## ladypotter

For sure!!! I have told my daughter that I have 4 other babies waiting in heaven for me. I told her that I am an angel making factory for God. :angel:


----------



## jess_smurf

i was told by someone because they are not born the spirit stays in you and is reborn into your next child 

but i am not sure


----------



## maratobe

i do!! 
when we lost bub i knew he/she went up to heaven and i still pray to god every night telling him to say hello to our beautiful angel that he is now taking care of!!


----------



## niusia

I don't know which church you are but in Catholic church the pope has changed it recently and now unborn children go straight to heaven as opposite to going to limbo before. as far as i remember all christian believe that the human being starts with the moment of conception and in case of death the parents intention of wanting the child to be baptized is enough to include the child into the Church. I know my baby is in heaven and this was what got me through at the beginning


----------



## luv2jig

I definitely believe our little peanut is in heaven, just playing with all the other babies until we get there. I imagine it as one giant nursery with grandparents walking around and holding them.


----------



## leaz30

luv2jig said:


> I definitely believe our little peanut is in heaven, just playing with all the other babies until we get there. I imagine it as one giant nursery with grandparents walking around and holding them.

Awww! OMG I love that. My grandma passed away in June, just a few weeks before dh and I conceived. I was sad that she would never know my baby.....but reading what you wrote makes me believe that she's holding my baby girl right now and getting to know her very well! My grandma LOVES babies...she spent most of her life volunteering in a postpartum ward. That would be the perfect job for her in heaven.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'm Catholic as well and spoke to my priest when we were loosing our baby on a few topics. He said that, yes, our babies will be in heaven waiting for us, in the meantime, watching over us. He said to consider ourselves blessed because we have a special angel above now. He told me that God will call all of his children to heaven at some point, some much earlier than others, we don't know why some are asked to heaven so early. They will be with Mother Mary, as she will take care of them in heaven for us. I found that very comforting, knowing a beautiful mother was with my boy.

As a bit of an aside, he also said that each soul chooses their families and that our boy chose us to be his mother and father. We needed to be there for him for the time he was with us. It made me cry thinking about that, in a good way. Thinking that our boy was going through so much and needed parents like us to take care of him while he was here. (We lost him at 4 months to a fatal genetic problem)


----------



## stephwiggy

luv2jig said:


> I definitely believe our little peanut is in heaven, just playing with all the other babies until we get there. I imagine it as one giant nursery with grandparents walking around and holding them.

Ii am sat hear in tears !! but i 100% agree out been was 11 weeks and you know what fluffy grandad and Grandad will be making sure eberyone is fine !! I have always felt this way !! 

One giant playground full of fun and love xxxx


----------



## LostTwins

Thank you all so much for telling me that you, too, believe all of our babies are waiting for us when we get home...

The idea that all the Grandparents are holding our babies made me cry because it is so comforting and the thought that my Grandma is holding my babies (or any of our babies) is just so special. 

I can't begin to tell you how much all of the support here means to us in this dark and difficult time. 

Thank you...


----------



## Pyrrhic

I too am a Christian and I believe with all of my heart that our babies are in heaven. They are a gift from God, and were called early to go back to heaven to play. I also believe they watch over us, and comfort us in our grief. Their souls will always be a part of our souls, and they will always be our children whether on earth or in heaven. 

Daddy, please don't look so sad,
Mama please don't cry~
"Cause I am in the arms of Jesus
and He sings me lullabies."

Please, try not to question God,
Don't think he is unkind
Don't think He sent me to you,
and then He changed his mind.

You see, I am a special child,
and I'm needed up above
I'm the special gift you gave Him,
the product of your love.

I'll always be there with you
and watch the sky at night,
Find the brightest star that's gleaming,
That's my halo's brilliant light.

You'll see me in the morning frost,
that mists your window pane.
That's me in the summer showers,
I'll be dancing in the rain.

When you feel a little breeze,
from a gentle wind that blows
That's me, I'll be there,
planting a kiss on your nose.

When you see a child playing,
and your heart feels a little tug,
That's me, I'll be there,
giving your heart a hug.

So Daddy, please don't look so sad,
Mama don't your cry.
I'm in the arms of Jesus
and He sings me lullabies.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I thought of you and closed my eyes
And prayed to God today.
I asked what makes a Mother
And I know I heard him say...

A mother has a baby
This we know is true.
But, God, can you be a mother
when your baby is not with you?

Yes, you can He replied,
With confidence in His voice.
I give many women babies
When they leave is not their choice.

Some I send for a lifetime,
And others just for a day.
And some I send to feel your womb,
But there's no need to stay.

I just don't understand this God,
I want my baby here.
He took a breath and cleared His throat
And then I saw a tear.

I wish I could show you
What your child is doing today.
If you could see your child smile
With other children and say:

"We go to earth to learn our lessons
Of love and life and fear.
My mommy loved me oh so much
I got to come straight here.

I feel so lucky to have a mom
Who has so much love for me.
I learned my lessons very quickly,
My mommy set me free.

I miss my mommy Oh so much,
But I visit every day.
When she goes to sleep
On her pillow is where I lay.

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek
And I whisper in her ear.
Mommy don't be sad today,
I'm your baby and I'm here."

So, you see my dear sweet one,
Your children are not blue.
Your babies are here in MY home,
They'll be at Heaven's gate waiting for you.

So now you see what makes a mother,
It's the feeling in your heart.
It's the love you had so much of,
Right from the very start.

Though some on earth may not realize you are a mother,
Until their time is done.
They'll be up here with Me one day,
And they'll know you were the best one!


----------



## JASMAK

My babies are in heaven...no one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## bevan88

I start with saying i do not believe in God on a religous setting However i do believe in the eternal light of the universe and the afterlife (heaven if you prefer) 

My very strong belief is that we all have a spirit and the moment a baby is conceived the spirit from the other side (afterlife/heaven) is attached to there tiny little body in order to make their journey to this life.

I do believe that when like my own little baby died and left this life before even making it to 12 weeks that their little spirit went back to the other side (heavne if you prefer) and is being brought up and cared for by my father and other deceased love ones.

I guess the closest thing you could liken my beliefs to would be spirtulisim, kinda of like Mia Dolan or Sylvia Browne however i am not a christian as such just very open minded and believe in what i have seen and been shown.

There is please take my word a beautiful peacful place we all go to after this life and our lost little babys will be there to meet us once again.

Truley sorry for your loss, i hope you find comfort soon.


----------



## Sparklestar

i dont believe in God but i believe in Angels and i believe not nessessarily in heaven but a place on a star or a rainbow that miscarried babies go to. of course they have a soul and even if what i belive goes against the bible, its made me feel better xxxx


----------



## CurlySue

The person who stated that a baby has no soul until it breathes air is speaking, to be frank, out of their arse. Babies in the womb move, they think, they smile, they cry, they suck their thumbs, they kick, they have likes and dislikes. They become startled and they become tired. They sleep. Some say they even dream.

Is that not having life? Is that not having a soul?


----------



## BABYCAREY

rafwife said:


> I thought of you and closed my eyes
> And prayed to God today.
> I asked what makes a Mother
> And I know I heard him say...
> 
> A mother has a baby
> This we know is true.
> But, God, can you be a mother
> when your baby is not with you?
> 
> Yes, you can He replied,
> With confidence in His voice.
> I give many women babies
> When they leave is not their choice.
> 
> Some I send for a lifetime,
> And others just for a day.
> And some I send to feel your womb,
> But there's no need to stay.
> 
> I just don't understand this God,
> I want my baby here.
> He took a breath and cleared His throat
> And then I saw a tear.
> 
> I wish I could show you
> What your child is doing today.
> If you could see your child smile
> With other children and say:
> 
> "We go to earth to learn our lessons
> Of love and life and fear.
> My mommy loved me oh so much
> I got to come straight here.
> 
> I feel so lucky to have a mom
> Who has so much love for me.
> I learned my lessons very quickly,
> My mommy set me free.
> 
> I miss my mommy Oh so much,
> But I visit every day.
> When she goes to sleep
> On her pillow is where I lay.
> 
> I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek
> And I whisper in her ear.
> Mommy don't be sad today,
> I'm your baby and I'm here."
> 
> So, you see my dear sweet one,
> Your children are not blue.
> Your babies are here in MY home,
> They'll be at Heaven's gate waiting for you.
> 
> So now you see what makes a mother,
> It's the feeling in your heart.
> It's the love you had so much of,
> Right from the very start.
> 
> Though some on earth may not realize you are a mother,
> Until their time is done.
> They'll be up here with Me one day,
> And they'll know you were the best one!

Thats a beautiful poem!!
Where did you find it?
I believe if there is a heaven than my baby will be there
I would love to think i will meet them 1 day,hold them.
Hope and faith keep us all going on in this thing we call LIFE!!


----------



## 3boys

We are a strong christian family as well and i absolutley believe that lost angels go to heaven. In the bible god says our lives were planned out since he formed us in our mothers womb so in my mind there is no doubt that we have a soul from the moment of conception and therefore our babies are waiting for us in heaven. PM me if you ever need to chat.


----------



## BrookieG

i believe when a baby is conceived they have a soul, i dont really believe in god anymore but i do believe my baby is with the angels and was told by a spirilulist that all the babies are in a "nursery" type thing and that my little girl will be coming back to me. I was told that she is always with me and we have such a strong bond that i shouldnt be surprised if i feel like ive known her for years when i give birth lol. it keeps me going knowing she's with me and one day i will be given the chance to hold her in my arms....xx


----------



## welsh dragon

Yes i like 2 believe this as i lost twins 6yrs ago & i like 2 think they have gone 2 heaven


----------



## babytots

hi hun i dont beleive in god but i do believe in the afterlife and believe i will meet my angels again be it in heaven or another world i do know they are out there waiting for me. x


----------



## Lynda09

Hi im quite spiritual and believe there is a god in some form. I recently spoke to someone who is very spiritual and knows alot more than me and they said that every spirit/angel has a journey which I believe and for some this may be just to experience conception and learn from it then go back to their world where they can carry on their journey. For some other angels this journey may be a bit longer a few months or until birth they are all in heaven and everyone experiences there own journey for us this included a life of earth to learn and grow whereas others like our babies did not need the complete earth journey at the time. 

Hope this helps.

Lynda


----------



## sophster

Hi

I do believe that they go to heaven, in my faith they are not angels as angels are a different life form created especially to serve God and His creation but instead they go to Heaven right away and get to choose what age they would like to be when they are there.

Sophie x


----------



## AP

jess_smurf said:


> i was told by someone because they are not born the spirit stays in you and is reborn into your next child
> 
> but i am not sure

Someone told me the same, darling! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## jess_smurf

i didnt mean it in a bad way think they had a soul just it stays with you and reborn into your next baby i remember having my 35week scan and see him sucking his thumb and that to me was his personality and his soul x sorry didnt mean to gavethe impression that they dont have a soul x


----------



## applelova911

This post was incredible. I love everyone's views. They were similar yet diverse at the same time. I smiled and cried all during reading this. Thank you all for posting your views. I too believe that my baby is in heaven and that I will too meet my unborn child one day. Hugs to all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

LostTwins said:


> My partner and I are both very strong Christians and I am wondering if you believe babies who are miscarried go to Heaven? We get through each day by believing our little Gabriella and Elliott are little Angels who are never far away, but what do you think?
> 
> I had a person say today that a baby has no soul until he or she breathes air and thus a baby miscarried cannot go to Heaven.
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone by asking this question so please don't take it that way. I just wanted to understand more than I do at this moment. My partners father is a minister so I will likely ask him when we have dinner on Sunday, but I wanted to know if other Mommies find comfort or believe that their babies are waiting for them...


i am a very strong christian. i have never lost a child of my own but i fully believe that Jesus cradles each and every child that has been lost. for whatever reason God had a purpose that you conceived them and he had his own reason for taking them home so soon, it may be not be something you learn til you walk into heaven yourself and are able to ask christ himself the questions you want to know. until then i have no doubt jesus holds them in his arms until you get there. :hugs: also to address what that person said to you they couldnt be further from the truth, it tells us in the Bible that christ knits us together in our mothers wombs knowing all the time the number of days we will be here and the number of every hair on our head and he knows and has planned for us since before we were conceived. because of this promise we have the reasurance that our babies born or unborn without a shadow of a doubt have souls.


----------



## im_mi

i believe without a shadow of a doubt that they go to heaven. the minute the sperm meets the egg a life is created and that baby is just as special and as precious as one that has been born.


----------



## Christine33

of course they do. 
there is nothing more pure and perfect than a baby, whether in the womb or not. i truly believe all babies/children go to heaven. heaven is perfection and so are they.


----------



## impatient1

I blieve that my beautiful angel baby is in heaven watching over me.


----------



## Samemka

I believe they do, and they're all looking after each other & causing mischief!!!


----------



## wldgreen

I do think babies of all stages go to Heaven. I talked to a pastor after my m/c and he said just remember GOD said that all babies of all stages go to Heaven. I was 18 weeks when I lost our daughter, and the pastor said her spirit is in Heaven and I will be with her again when it is my turn. I say yes I do believe all babies go to Heaven!


----------



## Eve

I am not a religious person but I do believe all babies go on to a better eternal life... There is a beautiful memorial stone at a catholic church close to our town which is for all babies, miscarriage or termination and it brings me to tears every time I visit.


----------



## mom2pne

I believe babies get a free pass to heaven and I will see my Angels someday! I have at least 4 angel babies waiting for me that I lost in April 1992, April 2008, June 2008 and July 2009.


----------



## maybabydoll

Thanks for this thread, I too both smiled and cried whilst reading the posts.

I find it a great comfort to think our bub is in Heaven, especially being with our grandparents. :angel:

Thanks for the poems too, they're great comfort too. x


----------



## nickysdestiny

There are verses in the bible that talk about how God formed us in the womb and knowing us even before we were formed...so Yes I believe they go back to Him who created them. I don't believe they are angles for angles are far different from humans. They are in Heaven with family that made it there and with Jesus


----------



## cherry22

This thread brings back so many emoitions!:cry: its been a year since i lost my baby boy at 16 wks and it tore my whole world apart. i also had a mc before that and 1 after in july this year! :sad2:
Since that date i have questioned over and over my thoughts on god, i like to think that my babies are with me, but im not sure. like people have said on here why does good happen to bad people and visa versa! :hissy:
I know ill be the BEST mum so why havnt i been blessed yet?

also i went to see a medium a few months after the 2nd mc, she told me that i was broken hearted, but didnt pick up on the baby, she then told me that babies dont have souls untill they are in the 3rd trimester, which gutted me, my baby was a human being he had a soul no matter how old he was!

:hugs: to everyone on here.


----------



## shocker

Im not religious, i believe in a higher power but not a christian god as i was brought up.I find myself struggling to even believe in anything right now as cherry22 i have the same questions.Its hard to keep believing in anything when faced with so much anger and pain.I will however always believe in an afterlife and angels.I believe that my baby is in heaven being taken care of by my nephew who passed away at 4 days old.I think they are together now, flying around and causing mischief together.I think we will be together again some day.I think a person is a person no matter how small and that they are growing in a better place now watching over us, it gives me comfort to believe that


----------



## sk100

I strongly believe that babies go to heaven. I lost my daughter in April 22 hours after her birth. I prayed to God to show me something of her life. I have seen her twice in my dreams, on each occassion being looked after my grandmother who died one month after she did. In the first, she was surrounded by hundreds of people/souls. Both dreams were beautiful and the only thing that really puts peace in my heart. My own death will have a purpose as I will see my daughter again. I am not afraid of death anymore as I have something to look forward to (not that i wish i was dead).

I think I am in the process of miscarrying now in my 2nd pregnancy. I am devastated beyond belief as is too much to take in so soon after losing my daughter. However, I think my daughter will meet her brother or sister. Maybe God will give me a child in this life who will stay with me. But at least my daughter is not alone. It is only time that separates us and time passes so quickly.


----------



## babyhope

This thread had me crying, it is so beautiful to hear everyone's beliefs. I especially love the one where the grandparents look after the babies. I lost my baby at only 4/5 weeks (a chemical) but I was devastated. No one but my hubby knows and I feel that if I told anyone they wouldn't consider it a "real" baby. I have a grandfather who died 9 years ago who I loved so much and who I miss, it just brings makes me cry to think he is with my baby. It is hard to grieve by myself, so this thread was really touching.


----------



## beachlover1

I dont really know what I believe but I do believe there is something! Spookily enough a work friend of mine went to see a spiritualist a week after I had a MC. She knew nothing of my friend and had never laid eyes on her!!! The woman was VERY precise in what she said and she also said "someone you work with and have just been on holiday with has just lost a baby very early to the spirit world a week ago, the friend is very sad but tell her not to be, the baby is ok and will be happy where he is" 
Freaked me right out I tell you! I work with this friend and we had just been on hol together!!!!!!

Maybe there is...who knows! gives me comfort though believing my lost babies (2 of them) are with my granny in heaven  xx


----------



## dizzynic

I have had both a miscarriage and a stillbirth and i hope that the baby i miscarried made it to heaven and my daughter that was stillborn too she was only 2 weeks away from her due date i am catholic and believe that all things that die go to heaven.


----------



## Baylioomy

I believe without a doubt they go to heaven! To God thats a soul, He created it in His image. He gives them a whole body when they go to be with Him.I use to have a tape of a woman and God gave her visions of what happens to aborted babies and those who didnt get to be born. It was so real, every little detail. Amazing!! It says in the bible that heaven will be filled with children. 

Thats what makes me so mad about abortion. Its a baby to me no matter what stage of pregnancy its in.


----------



## somedaymama

I know you started this awhile ago, but I would say YES. I believe life begins at conception, so babies that don't make it to birth would go to Heaven. Psalms says

"For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's womb. I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well."

From the moment of conception, God beautifully designs our babies. <3


----------



## sk100

Thank you for that. I like to know what the Bible says about these things. I am a Muslim, and miscarried babies are guaranteed heaven. They will also ask God to reunite them with their parents as they didn't have the chance to be with them in this life.


----------



## ummkarimyusuf

Being a Muslim I believe the miscarried child is currently in paradise waiting to be reunited with his/her parents. 

As with many things in life and as difficult as it is to understand / bear the loss of a beloved child through miscarriage, stillbirth, accident or ill health is a test. 

I have had four miscarriages from 6 weeks to 15 weeks and this is what keeps me strong, knowing that I will be reunited with the ones I have lost.


----------



## Sarahcake

leaz30 said:


> I "Our purpose in life is to raise souls for God's kingdom. I am so blessed to have give Him seven perfect little souls who never had to endure the trials and tribulations of this earth. They all went straight to Heaven to be with Him."

Im not a believer in god, im a firm athiest but that quote is beautiful and even i would find that to be a great comfort through such a difficult time.

I do believe your babies are waiting for you in a eternal paradise of some description though definately :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I full heartdly believe that our sweet babies go to Heaven. The Lord had a purpose for that baby- even if that purpose did not take long to fulfill here on earth. I also believe that when we die and go to Heaven we will be able to reunite with our babies.

Heres a bible verse that i find much comfort in:

Psalm 139

7 Where can I go to get away from your Spirit?
Where can I run from you?
8 If I go up to the heavens, you are there.
If I lie down in the grave, you are there.

13 *You made my whole being*;
*you formed me in my mother's body.*
14 I praise you because you made me in an amazing and wonderful way.
What you have done is wonderful.
I know this very well.
15 *You saw my bones being formed
as I took shape in my mother's body.*
*When I was put together there,*
16 *you saw my body as it was formed*

*All the days planned for me
were written in your book
before I was one day old. *


so terribly sorry for your loss sweetie. :hugs: I know how tough it is. I DO NOT for one minute believe that God caused our MCs. I believe that was an act of Satan trying to bring us away from God. I do believe that God brings Goodness to everything though and that He has our favor. 

_"God's timing is seldom early, never late, and always on time"_


----------



## sk100

Beautiful verse from the Bible. I believe that God determines both our birth and death dates. Nobody or nothing can change it.


----------



## Guppy051708

sk100 said:


> Beautiful verse from the Bible. I believe that God determines both our birth and death dates. Nobody or nothing can change it.

I believe that too. Every person has a purpose and once that purpose is fulfilled God "invites" them to his "home".I find peace in knowing that my baby has filled that purpose at such a young age.


----------



## sherryberry79

cherry22 said:


> This thread brings back so many emoitions!:cry: its been a year since i lost my baby boy at 14 wks and it tore my whole world apart. i also had a mc before that and 1 after in july this year! :sad2:
> Since that date i have questioned over and over my thoughts on god, i like to think that my babies are with me, but im not sure. like people have said on here why does good happen to bad people and visa versa! :hissy:
> I know ill be the BEST mum so why havnt i been blessed yet?
> 
> also i went to see a medium a few months after the 2nd mc, she told me that i was broken hearted, but didnt pick up on the baby, she then told me that babies dont have souls untill they are in the 3rd trimester, which gutted me, my baby was a human being he had a soul no matter how old he was!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone on here.

I have to disagree with what this medium told you. My baby daughter was born at 26 wks, she never even got to the 3rd trimester and she definately had a soul from day one! Three months on she is in the hospital but she is doing well.

What a beautiful thread this is, as others have said, it has brought about so many emotions and is really thought provoking. I had a mis-carriage some years ago, and I think it's nice to imagine that the soul of that baby is with me in Amelia, who has turned out to be so strong and brave. Sending big :hugs: to all who are grieving. Nobody can say what happens when we die, therefore whatever gives you comfort can't be wrong.


----------



## catfromaus

Just wanted to post a link that helped me with this issue:
https://net-burst.net/hope/baby_in_heaven.htm
I absolutely believe that Aiden is in heaven, and that I will see her again. I believe that her life, although short, had purpose and destiny, and has changed me in so many ways.
Cat
xxx


----------



## starnicole

what a great thread- thought i would bump it.

have been thinking about this since finding out about my second miscarriage.


----------



## aviolet

haven't read the thread, but just wanted to say i believe whole-heartedly that every baby - every soul that never makes it out of the womb or passes on shortly after birth - that they are completely innocent, and the Bible says so many things about children being saved, and their innocence being something for us to yearn after, so I think they are taken straight to Jesus. And I know that's where my baby is and where all of yours are waiting for you :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

marie-louise said:


> This thread has made me tear up! I believe that of course our babies are in heaven, They are perfect little souls from conception and they were lost to us because there were reasons why they weren't ready for this earth. It is all about faith in my opinion, I believe they are in heaven so therefore, they are!

I agree with this perfectly.

I am sorry to everyone here for your loss(s) :hugs:

My baby Jordan was too perfect for this earth, he felt my womb and touched my heart and my soul. God knew he was wonderful, as he took him back to be at his side with all the other perfect angels.

Well......thats what I like to believe and thats what helps me cope with my loss.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Cat, what a beautiful photo of you and your beautiful Aiden Lynne. She is perfect.


----------



## Khadijah-x

hey huni
Im Muslim but from out point of view yes babys go to heaven no matter of the age because they have a soul.
God intended you to become pregnant with that child, He wouldnt do that just to take baby away and for baby to 'vanish', its not possible, babys have a soul and go to heaven, thats why some cemetrys have baby sections where people bury miscarried babys like I did mine, and have prayers/funerals etc.
Islam says that child i lost will wait at the gates of heaven for me and 'drag' me in there, in God wills.
So yes huni we believe that, maybe you should speak to a Priest or someone to put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## LoveLost

For a long time I didn't know what I believed anymore after losing my son. But I do think will see them again one day. I know they are with me, watching over me, sending me little signs when I need them. I believe ALL babies go to heaven.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I firmly believe that you have a soul from the moment you are conceived and I have no doubt my precious Isabella is happy and healthy in heaven.


----------



## tryforbaby2

This thread makes me cry :cry:


----------



## MaevesMummy

LostTwins said:


> My partner and I are both very strong Christians and I am wondering if you believe babies who are miscarried go to Heaven? We get through each day by believing our little Gabriella and Elliott are little Angels who are never far away, but what do you think?
> 
> I had a person say today that a baby has no soul until he or she breathes air and thus a baby miscarried cannot go to Heaven.
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone by asking this question so please don't take it that way. I just wanted to understand more than I do at this moment. My partners father is a minister so I will likely ask him when we have dinner on Sunday, but I wanted to know if other Mommies find comfort or believe that their babies are waiting for them...

:hugs:
I didnt know if I believed or not before this. Now I have seen my little Maeve I just know they go there so soon because they are too good for this cruel world.
What an awful thing this person said about a life, that has independent thought and movement from us.
xxxxxx


----------



## NotHelped

I believe in God, but I'm not really religious.

I think God takes the purest souls. A babies soul is one of the most innocent, purest things in this world. They have done no wrong, they have spoken no evil. I think your babies are in heaven somewhere, watching over you, blessing you in everything you do. 
I hope you find closure xx


----------



## PepsiChic

tryforbaby2 said:


> This thread makes me cry :cry:

me too :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

i believe my two best friends (stephanie 18, Tara 23) are up in heaven holding my little angel. They both got taken too early from this earth, as did my baby. But they will raise my baby in heaven for me. and i couldnt ask for two better people to do so.


----------



## aviolet

PepsiChic said:


> i believe my two best friends (stephanie 18, Tara 23) are up in heaven holding my little angel. They both got taken too early from this earth, as did my baby. But they will raise my baby in heaven for me. and i couldnt ask for two better people to do so.

That's beautiful :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chocciebutton

Yes they will have ..........you can only go to hell if you have sinned, a baby is innocent!


----------



## Chocciebutton

God has everything stored in his memory, every thing that was created ...even if only partialy created be it an embryo or a fetus. He will know its genetic makeup and be able to recreate it to perfection in the resurrection which will happen in the future. (this is what I believe). It states in the bible that he knows every star in the sky by name....think how many stars there are....they go on forever and ever.....and that he knows every single grain of sand, so rest assured he will know all about any living thing that didnt get the proper chance to live, and all those that are sleeping will one day be resurrected to perfection....we feel helpless in the meantime ...and we are, we cannot bring them back, but god can so we just have to trust in him:hugs:


----------



## thislife164

My friend told me a quote today that I won't ever forget. "Your baby was too beautiful for Earth, so God wanted to keep him in Heaven."
It truly made me feel better. I do believe everything happens for a reason, even if we don't understand them. I know how hard a loss is, but there truly is some reason for it.


----------



## mpepe32

I'm very comforted by this thread. I've had 2 very early mc's and hoping it's the same little bean's soul that will eventually come back down to me.


----------



## Mommyofmircle

I would first like to say I am sorry bout your guys loss.. It's very hard.. I miscarriages my daughter at 17 weeks after finding out she was a girl.. I had asked myself so many times if she was in heaven. I think as a Christian that the babies are conceived with a soul. We all where conceived with a soul. I believe they are in heaven with all of the angels singing, and watching over us their parents and living threw our eyes.. And I feel sometimes when I have no one else in my life I look up and remember I will always have God and my daughter.. 
I hope that was helpful...

God bless everyone who has gone threw this.....


----------



## ShanandBoc

Chocciebutton said:


> God has everything stored in his memory, every thing that was created ...even if only partialy created be it an embryo or a fetus. He will know its genetic makeup and be able to recreate it to perfection in the resurrection which will happen in the future. (this is what I believe). It states in the bible that he knows every star in the sky by name....think how many stars there are....they go on forever and ever.....and that he knows every single grain of sand, so rest assured he will know all about any living thing that didnt get the proper chance to live, and all those that are sleeping will one day be resurrected to perfection....we feel helpless in the meantime ...and we are, we cannot bring them back, but god can so we just have to trust in him:hugs:

This :flower:


----------



## Mirriel

Guppy051708 said:


> I full heartdly believe that our sweet babies go to Heaven. The Lord had a purpose for that baby- even if that purpose did not take long to fulfill here on earth. I also believe that when we die and go to Heaven we will be able to reunite with our babies.
> 
> Heres a bible verse that i find much comfort in:
> 
> Psalm 139
> 
> 7 Where can I go to get away from your Spirit?
> Where can I run from you?
> 8 If I go up to the heavens, you are there.
> If I lie down in the grave, you are there.
> 
> 13 *You made my whole being*;
> *you formed me in my mother's body.*
> 14 I praise you because you made me in an amazing and wonderful way.
> What you have done is wonderful.
> I know this very well.
> 15 *You saw my bones being formed
> as I took shape in my mother's body.*
> *When I was put together there,*
> 16 *you saw my body as it was formed*
> 
> *All the days planned for me
> were written in your book
> before I was one day old. *
> 
> 
> 
> _"God's timing is seldom early, never late, and always on time"_

I loved this, thank you.


----------



## kassiaethne

I believe i am the incubator creating the perfect body for my baby's soul to come into. So i don't even see a miscarriage as my baby dieing, because they weren't in there yet. It is more is stolen time that i could be having now with my baby. They are still there waiting for me to get back to making their perfect body to be with me.


----------



## FeLynn

I believe all babies go to heaven no matter if you believe or not. A baby is an innocent life. I lost my way. When I was little I went to church every sunday we did bible school we did things a certain way. Our life started to fall apart even more then is was and one thing after another kept happening. I started to lose my faith in god. So much has happened and I am trying my hardest to find my way and believe. I have to say one big thing that happened to me made me think there is a reason I am still here. I almost died after I gave birth, I remember a good bit of what happened but was in and out it until they put me under. I remember waking up and seeing myself hooked up to all the machines and then I was told what happened. I could have died but I didnt there is a reason I am here. My kids were almost motherless but there is a reason I made it and I am so happy that I did. I want to believe again but so much bad stuff has happened.

Regardless I know my babies are in heaven. My sons attend church and bible school ever since they were little. They attend with a family friend who is like their god mother. I gave them the choice if they like it continue if not then don't. I don't want to force a belief on them. But they believe and they know our babies are up there waiting for us.


----------



## elohcin

Absolutely. God is the one and only author of life, and He tells us in His word that He knew us before He formed us in the womb. That right there tells us those babies are little souls, just like you and me. I have 7 babies waiting for me in Heaven and I can't wait to meet them. :)


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I suggest reading the book "Heaven is for Real." It's an account of a young boy that died during surgery (and was revived). His experience is amazing and he came back with a direct question for his parents...did I have a sister? The mom had never told him she miscarried but he met his sister while I heaven. So, yes, I believe God keeps these tiny babies.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Your question brought tears to my eyes. I believe that they do go to heaven as in the Bible it says that He will add as He thinks. Also, Jesus only tells about the goodness of children and them having the biggest faith of all humans. I believe that our darling angels are sitting on His lap and are only full of laughter. Who knows, maybe they are being saved from something tragic that might have happend to them on earth.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

To tell you. Look at my Avatar. This baby is a miracle and she is sent from God. I dreamed about her even before she was born and when I prayed for her at 3+4 weeks of pregnancy (just found out) I prayed for her protection. Even then I knew she has a soul and that God loves her more than I could ever know. I believe that it is the same with all our babies. On earth and in heaven.


----------

